# Why Deep Striking Necron Deathmarks in your opponent's turn might be a good thing



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

There seem to be a lot of people that can't think of a good reason to Deep Strike your Deathmarks in your opponents turn. I'm going to make a few comments and suggestions about that to see if I can help them out.

What not to do:
Everyone that can't find a use for it seems to think the only thing to do is Deep Strike the Deathmarks in front of the biggest and most shooty enemy unit on the table. The inevitable conclusion is then: 'The Deathmarks are just going to get shot to death! What a pointless ability for a unit to have! How crap are they!'
So the obvious first concept to grasp is: don't Deep Strike Deathmarks in the open in front of an enemy unit that would kill them. Simple.

Now that the basic 'pitfall' has been avoided, it is possible to look at the advantages.

1. No need to roll for reserves.
2. You get to place units with a much better understanding of your opponent's unit disposition.
3. Your Deathmarks can come down anywhere on the table, and then be ready to move/shoot etc. in your turn.
4. Your opponent now has an unexpected assassin unit to deal with, and this can disrupt their plans; making them vulnerable.
5. If your opponent brings reserves into play during your turn it allows you to respond quickly and get some snipers in place to then gun them down. This will be useful against other Necrons, but potentially against any of the new codices that allow reserves to arrive in opponent turns.

This ability is really powerful, and is just waiting to be exploited. I'm not seeing a down side at all.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Or you could just wait until 6th edition where they'll be able to shoot on the enemy's turn right after they DS. That would make them amazingly useful. :victory:


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for addressing it, darklove. Outside of it being a psychological tool, as well a rapid counter deploy (without rolling for reserve), it doesn't really have all that much use. If what soulgazer said is true about 6th edition, that changes it entirely.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

So technically, if they don't shoot their rifles, they could assault the turn they deep-strike? Seeing as technically they didn't deep strike in their own turn (the previous movement phase).

EDIT: Bear in mind 2s to wound in shooting AND combat against their marked foes.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Note that I'm just assuming here at this point, and we all know what happens when you do that. 

It's just that I don't see the logic in using an Elites slot just so you can randomly throw down a "Shoot me" sign on the table. Being able to take some 2+ pot shots at them, however, sounds rather useful, especially if they're able to assault right after a DS in 6th. This will all create a very interesting DS/Counter-DS war. Sounds really fun, actually. :victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

DS in enemy phase sounds useful enough... but other then not having to roll for reserves I think most of those 'advantages' are given to a unit that can D in their own turn. Looking at Darklove's list of 5 advantages 2-4 are either the same or better for units that DS in your turn not the opponent's.

I quote like deathmarks... but I'm more likely to take them as a fun MC counter or general pinning unit in a night scythe (once they come out).

EDIT- A good point, raised on another thread (forget by whom, think it was Aramoro) is that you can DS about 20" away and then be stationary in your turn to fire your RF weapons over 12"... good use of their ability, though with half their max firepower you'll be lucky to really achieve anything (other then possibly pinning the unit).


----------

